# Adult Hunter Classes?



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't shown in oh, about 15 years! When I was showing, I usually rode in equitation classes, and hunter classes for my age group. Now that I'm back at a small, fun type of show barn, I'd love to go to a couple of shows next year with the kids at my barn (strictly for fun and to support them!) What classes am I eligible to enter on local schooling circuits? I'll be 31 next year :shock::shock::shock: !!! Are there easy, beginner types of hunter classes for adults?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

It really depends on the show and what classes they offer. Around here its penn jersey, BCHP and buxmont for the most part. I like the adult beginner eq and pleasure classes. Ive never seen an actual beginner show in those classes, more like people who've not shown for a while, or have green horses. I dont think Id jump right into their hunter o/s classes because were I show their are alot of flashy ponies and young adults showing as kind of a warm up for the better shows. I feel like I would loose some confidence. Alot of the same adults do all the local shows, so you kind of get to know them. I found one add online of a horse my friend competed with. My boyfriend saw it and said "Wouldnt it be funny if we were in the picture..." I looked closer and we were.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh, I didn't know they have Adult Beginner Eq! Thanks! I need to join Penn Jersey. I'm assuming I'll get a rule book and description of the divisions when I join.


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

I am doing the same thing! I am 39 and love being back in the saddle. Check out my first hunter video on the riding critics area on this site.
Good luck to you! Im sure you will love being back in the show ring I know i do! My daughter is there cherring me on, she rides as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are a lot of adult classes out at Hunter show. The higher rated the show is, the more competitive the class will be. Usually the riders in those classes are the ones who have the money to take lessons a few times a week and won or ride horses that are extremely well trained.

That leaves the lower rated shows where you will get a lot of the rider population that tends to fit in the more "average" training and riding level. I suggest going out the next Hunter show(the first one of the season), and pick up an entry form so you know what it is you will have for options.

Good luck and happy showing.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll probably be at Penn Jersey, if I bum around for a horse to ride, or just trailering for my friend. The girls I taged along with last year didnt have a membership. So i think the classes were a little more $$. I am planning on doing halter/in hand but I dont think PJHS has that class. I love the one barn they show at, near the fish hatchery, I think its boots and bridles or something. Ive not hear anything about the place but if I have to move up there (the bf works for crayola) im looking into it. I always mix up Bux Mont and PJHS, so the adult beginner might be BUX.

You can find the 09 show program online.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

that will depend completely on your local hunter circuit. At ours everything except the pony classes and one division is open to adults. I believe at A shows everything except the ponies and childrens (and eq classes that specify ages) are open to adults. i would suggest looking up the h/j association in your area, asking for a show schedule, and then getting a hold of a prize list. That will have a list of every class and the descriptions of each division at that particular show. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I just wanted to say - have fun! Whatever division you pick, have a blast!

(The people near you will be better able to answer your original question.)


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm amazed that I actually started jumping again (and got myself around a 2' course all within the last week's lessons) so by the time show season comes around, who knows what I'll be interested in doing! Fortunately, I'm all about having fun so if I get the pants beat off of me, I'm okay with that... Now, if I can just find a horse to take to these shows I'll be in business!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're a re-rider try the "Long Stirrup" division to test the waters at your first show. At most rated shows there are Adult Eq, Adult Amateur, and Amateur Owner classes in both Hunter and Jumpers. But like others said, the higher the rating the tougher the competition.

Welcome back


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

I am actually showing in a long sturip class next weekend here in central Florida. There is also a jackpot round in the long sturip division worth $100.00, so maybe i will be in the cash=) that would be great!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey I finally remembered the name of the farm that I took Danny to last year....Bridge Acres! It had an quite a few adult divisions including a crossrail division!!!! Danny was a little excited that day but he did great! We got grand champion in our division who cares if we were the only ones competing! ha ha ha I think to website is bridgeacresstatbles.com the first show is in April...oh and they offer a coupon for trainers that bring multiple students! It is the perfect show offers all different level classes 2 show rings and an indoor for warm up plus pleanty of trailer parking!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! That's exactly the kind of show we're looking for! I don't know if we'll be ready by April (I'm still trying to get his sitting trot without getting whiplash), but we're coming along really quickly!!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah his trot does take a little getting use to! The trick is to get him to relax and not have his back hollow because with his head in the air it is VERY uncomfortable! I will have to talk to my trainer I know I have been to a few really good starter shows but I can't think of any....Well keep us posted I'm so glad you found Danny! :lol:


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am in the same boat! I haven't shown in over 10 years and my friend is begging me to go with her so we are going to some schooling shows and joining a local riding club to attend their shows. I am going to start in pleasure and hack just to get back into the flow of showing and have fun  

Best of luck, be sure to post updates and photos!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

oh and I was talking to my trainer she said to check out linden hall as well they put together some really nice shows!!!


----------

